# Pet pic and story thread !! ( farm and not farm animals )



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

I know a lot of people here have pets that are not herd animals but love them and have wonderful stories to tell ... 
Here is your  pet's chance to shine !! Now farm animals can join as well ... but here is how it works : 

1. You must submit on this thread a picture of your pet . 
2. Tell us how you got your pet and their name and age . (and what they are : goat , dog , etc.) 
3. and put a story about a heroic deed .. a funny thing they did or 
just a short tale about your pet !!!  
I know all pets are different and special so I could not judge this so it is NOT a contest 
this is just a chance to let your pet shine !!! 


 I'll be waiting !!


----------

